# Labeling problem: lavender oil



## 2buck (Sep 4, 2017)

I have a problem... My wife had just used the last of the lavender oil and asked me to order more. Okay, no problem. This one was Majestic Pure brand, but I have bought Now and Radha from Amazon as well.  So I am about to re-order the Majestic Pure brand, and I read some reviews that strongly imply that this is NOT essential oil. Oh, that horrible feeling that our latest batch is wrong.  With this new knowledge, I can't put lavender oil on the label for sure. I am thinking about lavender fragrance instead. What is the best way out of this train wreck? Maybe just leave out lavender and just use fragrance?  Thanks. 
References:
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showpost.php?p=656656&postcount=30 
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showpost.php?p=656673&postcount=32


----------



## Kittish (Sep 4, 2017)

First thing, don't buy oils, essential or otherwise, off Amazon. Second, if the price is a LOT cheaper than essential oils from a known reputable supplier, then it's almost certainly not actually pure essential oil. The whole maxim of "too good to be true" applies here. If it looks like an unbelievably good deal, you shouldn't believe it. 

I would go with 'fragrance' in the ingredients. 'Lavender scented' might be ok on the front, as the fragrance name.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 4, 2017)

Kittish said:


> I would go with 'fragrance' in the ingredients.


^^^^^ Ditto.   I use Sun Pure Botanicals  for essential oils. Good prices; no minimum;  fast shipping; high rating on Ebay; customer service is excellent, women-owned company.


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 4, 2017)

I prefer Camden Grey for Lavender


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 5, 2017)

I like Camden-Grey too! I used to use them all the time but the shipping from FL to CO puts them low on my list for suppliers, both for the cost and for the time it takes to get here. Sun Pure is in AZ -- I usually get my order in 3 days. I like that. Plus, there's an essential oil blend I make for my wholesale customer with 6 different EOs. The variety of sizes Sun Pure carries makes it easy for me to order just the right amount of each EO to make up a 13 oz batch -- enough to last through each market season without an enormous outlay of funds if I had to buy 16 oz of each -- one of which is blue chamomile -- very pricey, that one!


----------



## 2buck (Sep 5, 2017)

Zany_in_CO said:


> ^^^^^ Ditto.   I use Sun Pure Botanicals  for essential oils.



Wow! Those prices are great. But shouldn't that make me suspicious? Thanks!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 5, 2017)

2buck said:


> Wow! Those prices are great. But shouldn't that make me suspicious? Thanks!


Of course, you should be suspicious. I would be too if I were you. LOL But, that being said, I'll take a guess that you may be buying "therapeutic grade" essential oils from an aromatherapy site? Or Young Living? or DoTerra? Those suppliers tend to overprice their EOs just because they can. KWIM? There is no such thing as "therapeutic grade" -- it's a buzz word to make people feel they are getting top-drawer stuff, when it's really just the same as what the gals at Sun Pure sell.

I make lotion, soap and lip balms for a wholesale customer in Mobile. They are VERY particular about their offerings, as are their customers. We use mostly EOs and a few FOs. We've been using Sun Pure for many years now and my only complaint is how Leslie packs the box for shipping... trying to get it opened is like trying to break in to Fort Knox! I kid you not.


----------



## lenarenee (Sep 5, 2017)

2buck said:


> Wow! Those prices are great. But shouldn't that make me suspicious? Thanks!



Yes it should. Given the prices that reputable and long time business are charging for authentic lavender eo, those price are unreal and not to be trusted. 

I've been given bottles of eo - the brands mentioned above from Amazon, and when used in soap it was obvious they were either: fo's, eo's with fo's, and one was definitely eo in a thin carrier oil (that soap remained soft for the rest of it's life due to the excess amount of oil.

Because it was obvious the bottle labels lied; I wouldn't give the soap back to the owner of the fake eo's. I had no way of knowing what was in those bottles and if the soap injured or irritated their skin - they would have blamed me.

Glad I wasn't the one who bought them.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 5, 2017)

lenarenee said:


> Yes it should. Given the prices that reputable and long time business are charging for authentic lavender eo, those price are unreal and not to be trusted.



Um, maybe you might like to take another look, Karen. I wouldn't want you to miss out on a good thing! LOL This is a highly-rated supplier that's been in business since 2001. I buy their High Altitude French Lavender. My first order was in 2011. The quality has been consistent every year since then and we sell a lot of Lavender scented GM Lotion. Customers like it and there's never been a complaint, not one.

I'm thinking they might have stock-piled a huge inventory that they purchased some time ago and are able to keep prices competitive all this time, altho the price has gone up a dollar or two each year. Or maybe they just have excellent sources for their products because their Emu Oil is also consistently the best price I've found on line. Your guess is as good as mine.

http://www.ebay.com/usr/sun_pure_botanicals?rt=nc

SUN PURE BOTANICALS
User ID sun_pure_botanicals (Feedback score 58360)
*99.3% positive feedback*
Member since: *Jun 18, 2001*|United States
2,369 Followers     31,782 Views|

Our mission at Sun Pure Botanicals is to bring our customers a wide array of quality botanicals at great prices. We care about your well-being and satisfaction, so please feel free to contact us about our products and how we can best serve you.

Feedback ratings
2,742 - Item as described
2,904 - Communication
2,919 - Shipping time
2,939 - Shipping charges

Feedback from the last 12 months
*4,462 - Positive*
22 - Neutral
33 - Negative

Feedback - Current
Great    Sep 05, 2017
GOT IT    Sep 05, 2017
Got it -- thank you.    Sep 05, 2017
A+++ Great seller & product--fast shipping, very happy! Sep 05, 2017
Thank you!    Sep 04, 2017


----------



## lenarenee (Sep 5, 2017)

I don't think that Sun Pure was one I used Zany. I appreciate the info, but I have recently stocked up on Lavender EO because of other items I needed to order. Should last me through the next year. I sure hope the lavender market recovers by then!

But Radha, Majestic Pure, and Essential Oil Labs definitely were. The Radha smelled awful and left no scent in soap.  The Majestic brand was the best of the 3, but I really think it was a mix of eo and fo because the scent lacked the herbaceous quality - smelled like sweeter, more floral than even the best eo. The soap stayed too soft in the mold to cut for 10 days. (My recipe with authentic eo, does stay too soft to cut for 3 -4 days)

The Essential Labs brand was the worst - that's the soap that didn't setup. Now, keep in mind that I made 7.5 lbs of soap batter, split into 3 molds each with a different eo bottle so the discrepancies can't be blamed on a mistake in the batter.

Tell me about the high altitude eo - I've never tried it.


----------

